# Average honey production per hive - Western NY



## JWG (Jun 25, 2004)

In central NY, in a typical rural, non-alfalfa area, 50-80 lbs., in my experience, averaged over a number of years.

Many parts of western NY are better, and commercial beekeepers I worked with in that part of the state got considerably higher averages. The best colonies yielded over 100 lbs. easily, and many of these were spring splits.

The fall flows can be much stronger out there. There are also areas with heavy buckwheat plantings and alfalfa. 

Like everywhre else, it really depends on the condition of your bees, prevention of swarming, crops in the vicinity, and weather.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm not in NY of course, but the difference between a good year and a bad year is dramatic. Starting with a package and getting a harvest at all is doing well. Not surprising, but it wouldn't be surprising to get no harvest at all either.

In a good year I've gotten 300 pounds from each hive. In a bad year I've gotten nothing at all and fed them 20 or 30 pounds of sugar per hive.

All in all I'd say it averages more like 50 to 100 pounds a year, here, but an average doesn't mean much when the high and low are so far from average.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

In 2003 I had one overwintered hive and 3 five frame nucs, I got one Ross Rounds super filled, and fed about 150# of sugar, most of that was to two late swarms(not mine).
In 2004, I had one strong overwintered hive and started three 2# packages, the weather was MUCH more cooperative, and I got about 200# liquid honey(most from the overwintered hive), 2 supers of RR's, and split the 4 into 6 hives, all heavy without feeding for winter.


----------

